
Ask HN: How has your life changed since working remotely/digital nomading - tsaprailis
Would be interested to listen to personal stories.
======
SixSigma
I gradually lost touch with reality. Days without speaking to another human
and even then a minor interaction in the store.

My team kept in touch via IRC.

Bedroom -- Kitchen -- Office -- Bedroom (+ bathroom)

My friend once said to me "I'm going crazy working from home, how did you
manage to stay sane" to which I could only answer "what makes you think I
did?".

I am so glad to have gotten out of that life and back into a cube.

